# Train / Ferry Flexibility !



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

As you Guys and Girls know the idea of been tied to a specific timetable can be annoying, therefore what I want to know is which one of these has the greater flexibility regards travelling without breaking the bank ?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

On Eurotunnel you can change your booking to any date within 12 months of the date that you booked your ticket. This is the date that you booked and not the date that you are due to travel so if you booked months in advance you will have a smaller window. There is no charge if the price is the same. If the price is higher then you will have to pay the extra.
Gerry


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

We are about to use them for the first time in a while.
The problem is when you have to drive 250 miles accross the UK to get to folkstone you never really know when you will turn up. 
They used to be very flexible but our last experience was a nightmare.
We missed out booked train by 10 mins. We were told the could get us on another untill 3am . It was at that point 8.30 PM. We explained we had kids and it was going to be a pain for them getting up at 3 am but euro tun could care less and it was take it or leave it. It got worse,,,, at 3am we headed down to the train, we actually pulled onto the shuttle but they decided it was too full so we had to drive off the other side. They finally got us out at 7,.30 am nearly 12 hours later with next to no sleep. We vowed never again but its them or nothing now as we have tescos points making it free and that is all we can afford. Would much prefer ferry from Poole as its nice and close and an allround better experience but this years prices are unaffordable for us


----------

